
Saudi Arabia's Curriculum of Intolerance - oskarth
https://freedomhouse.org/report/special-reports/saudi-arabias-curriculum-intolerance
======
em3rgent0rdr
a lot of the religious stuff is crap, period.

But I agree with the last bullet point: "Include a map of the Middle East that
labels Israel within its pre-1967 borders as 'Palestine: occupied 1948'."

and I can sympathize for their narrative on "The Issue of Palestine",
excerpted here from the pdf:

Palestine is a part of the Islamic world. It is the location of the Al-Aqsa
Mosque and the first of the two Qiblas. See Surah 30. Ever since the Prophet's
ascent to heaven, Palestine has been dear to the Arabs in particular and to
Muslims in general. When Palestine fell under British rule, it gave the Jews a
chance to achieve their aims. Britain made it easy for them to flee there and
laid the groundwork for them to organize and train in the use of arms. The
Palestinians tried to resist the Jews and their allies. Their jihad almost
succeeded, but the American government was biased in favor of the Jews and
pressured Britain to allow more than 100,000 Jews to enter Palestine in a
single year. The crimes Zionist gangs committed against Palestinian residents
caused many of them to flee to neighboring Arab countries.

"The Jews Announce the Establishment of Their State"

Britain withdrew from Palestine in 1367 (1948), opening the door to the
establishment of a Jewish state on Arab land in Palestine. And this is what
the Jews did. They announced the establishment of a state they called the
"state of Israel." Performing their duty, Arab countries decided on military
intervention to help the Palestinians. But circumstances in the Arab world and
elsewhere did not allow the Arabs to achieve victory over the Jews. Most parts
of Palestine came under Zionist rule. The Zionists then gained control over
the rest of Palestine, including Jerusalem, as a result of the 1387 war.

...and so on. I might say the teachings in US textbooks on this subject should
be equally or more concerning.

~~~
tim333
>Palestine is a part of the Islamic world. It is the location of the Al-Aqsa
Mosque

The Temple Mount is also the holiest site in Judaism and was for a good 1000
years before the Islamic guys came and stuck a mosque on the roof.

It would be nice if the Jews and Muslims could both hang out there in peace
but certain parties are not very tolerant of others beliefs. I wonder which
faith of the two is known for killing unbelievers.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
>> "stuck a mosque on the roof"

If you've been to the old city of Jerusalem, you will note that there are 4
different religious groups each living in a very small .9 square kilometers
walled city, and naturally everything is built right next to each other.
Building a mosque on the roof of a holy area shared by two religions seems
relatively amicable, honestly. Anyways, it is not a false statement that the
Al-Aqsa Mosque is in Palestine.

>> "I wonder which faith of the two is known for killing unbelievers."

Umm...both.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism_and_violence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism_and_violence)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_and_violence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_and_violence)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab–Israeli_conflict](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab–Israeli_conflict)

------
dynomight
A good documentary to watch:

Adam Curtis - Bitter Lake (2015)

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hdcji_bitter-
lake-2015-ad...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hdcji_bitter-
lake-2015-adam-curtis-documentary-1-of-3-720p_shortfilms)

------
taliesinb
[https://thoughtmaybe.com/bitter-lake/](https://thoughtmaybe.com/bitter-lake/)

------
tn13
Worry less about what Saudi Arabia is doing within its boundaries and worry
more about what it is doing outside the boundaries.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
but still worry about what Saudi Arabia is doing within its boundaries. And be
aware that the US helps prop up House Saud.

~~~
tn13
So be it. Saudi is a problem of their citizens, they should either fight up or
suffer. Rest of the world does not owe them anything.

